#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  Api gravity correction at 60f-formula required

## tiffany77

Hi Everyone,

I am a newbie not only here at the thread but also a newbie to handle ASTM table for Crude Oil.

Actually I am working as Accounts Officer in a transport & logistic company. My Boss (having only a business mind approach) wants to calculate crude oil shortage and for this he decided to make ASTM tables for API GRAVITY CORRECTION AT 60 F and VOLUME CORRECTION FACTOR TABLE and he outsourced some guys to post manually whole table in MS Access in order to use it in visual basic program. It increases the chance of human error too much. Imagine 6000 or more values are written by hand must involve high rate of human error. 

Therefore I totally disagree and try to establish a mathematical formula in MS Excel in order to calculate the correction factor of observed API gravity of CRUDE OIL at 60 F and volume correction.

PLEASE HELP ME, someone guide me and post the latest official formula on which the both tables are based and calculated.

THANKS IN ADVANCE.
KEEP IN TOUCH.


ALWAYS HELP THE HUMANITY.

BEST REGARDS.

tiffany77See More: Api gravity correction at 60f-formula required

----------


## masboy

here is what you need tiff. no need for complex formulas. just use this excel and you will get all the factors you need. please gimme a specific example of what you need to do..

----------


## antoajay

*Can you please update the table with TABLE 5 (ASTM TABLE 7)*
please help us.
thanks 
Ajay

----------


## edwinjo

> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am a newbie not only here at the thread but also a newbie to handle ASTM table for Crude Oil.
> 
> Actually I am working as Accounts Officer in a transport & logistic company. My Boss (having only a business mind approach) wants to calculate crude oil shortage and for this he decided to make ASTM tables for API GRAVITY CORRECTION AT 60 F and VOLUME CORRECTION FACTOR TABLE and he outsourced some guys to post manually whole table in MS Access in order to use it in visual basic program. It increases the chance of human error too much. Imagine 6000 or more values are written by hand must involve high rate of human error. 
> 
> Therefore I totally disagree and try to establish a mathematical formula in MS Excel in order to calculate the correction factor of observed API gravity of CRUDE OIL at 60 F and volume correction.
> 
> PLEASE HELP ME, someone guide me and post the latest official formula on which the both tables are based and calculated.
> ...



If some body have the astm table for petroleum Ill apreciate if you send me
joachin.edwin@gmail.com
Best Regards

----------


## salem001

thanks

----------

